# School Review: GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi all

I am moving to Dubai in the next few months and I am in the process of finding a good school for my two children for the year Sept 2016 at FS2 and Grade 2 levels. 

I identified GEMS Wellington Academy in Silicon Oasis. It seems to suit us from location point of view. There is also a nearby one called GEMS Firstpoint in the Villa, which I am keeping as a second option.

Does anyone have experience of GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis, and/or GEMS Firspoint, or even the whole GEMS schools? 

Also, any view on living near that area, the Silicon Oasis, The Villa?

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't help with the GEMS Firstpoint but I do know friends with children in WSO and they are happy. It's one of the more established and respected GEMS schools but that does mean it is very popular, particularly with Emirates personnel who have housing in Silicon Oasis.
FS2 is notoriously difficult to find places in so I'd double check that they do have availability or how long their waiting list is - most schools will have completed assessments for the children on their lists already.


----------

